# Always wear your head protection



## Grace Tree (May 3, 2011)

Just a reminder to always wear your head protection. It's raining hard this morning in Ohio so all I had planned on doing was building a plywood highway through the woods to get some equipment out. I thought about throwing on my hard hat but didn't. I got clocked with a 3" dead limb about 4 ft. long from 40ft. up. I went right down. Bit my tongue and split my head. Lots of blood. Live and learn?
Phil


----------



## promac850 (May 3, 2011)

Ouch. 

I hope you're doing alright... that's a big hit!!


----------



## pdqdl (May 12, 2011)

I got an unpleasant knock on the head last week. 

While walking around my tractor implement still at the shop (looking down), I forgot to duck under the batwing mower wheel. Bonk!

It was just a knot on the head, but I am still a believer that we need our hard hats all the time.


----------



## Labman (May 13, 2011)

My son made fun of his sister when she was on TV at the job site explaining the highway project was delayed another 7 months. I suggested she needed protection from rock throwing irate motorists.


----------

